# PC City Pier 5/25/19



## devndeb (Mar 16, 2008)

Got there about 1130...wind had just shifted around to the SSW...wind steadily increased throughout the day. Water temp was 84 according to the NOAA weather station. Large Spanish pretty much all day slamming the small Herring which are EVERYWHERE...Some Kings throughout the day...I know of 4 that were decked. A couple of Chickens were also caught with a few more seen. One grabbed my bait, but unfortunately, he was about the same size as the cig I was throwing. A few pomps in the AM down shallow...as the day wore on, the water got stained a bit. MONDO sized hard tails to 2# were also gotten on the Herrings. Left at 530 with about a dozen Spanish to 4#.


----------



## mikegoblue2002 (Apr 9, 2019)

Sorry... what's a chicken again? #googanoverhere...


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

mikegoblue2002 said:


> Sorry... what's a chicken again? #googanoverhere...


Chicken dolphin (a dolphin typically under 10lbs, is referred to as a chicken/peanut)

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Salty (Mar 5, 2017)

Thanks for the report!!


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

mikegoblue2002 said:


> Sorry... what's a chicken again? #googanoverhere...


Oh brother. Lol









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dmoney (Feb 19, 2017)

Thanks for the report. I'm going down in June. Sounds like typical summer pattern. Was there much grass? I heard some was coming in. Sounds like there were some pretty good Spanish🙂!


----------



## devndeb (Mar 16, 2008)

gRASS WASN'T AN ISSUE THERE...oKALOOSA IS covered IN IT FROM THE BEACH PAST THE LIFE GUARD TOWER


----------

